
Hits Daily Double Hacked - danielson
https://mobile.twitter.com/HITSDD/status/1089933219972038656
======
danielson
_Hey buddy. Our site 's been hacked by the Russians, so we'll be down for a
bit until we can get things figured out. Keep checking back and refer to our
Twitter feed (@HITSDD) for updates._

[http://hitsdailydouble.com](http://hitsdailydouble.com)

